# Chattahoochee WMA



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, that place is loaded with hogs. They've really exploded in population the past 2-3 years. After missing a 300lb+ boar on Saturday I made up for it yesterday afternoon.

Me and my dad were doing the Chattahoochee early gun hunt which we've been doing every year since they started doing it. We were riding towards a campsite planning on hunting the ridges on the backside of it hoping to catch a bear trying to slip in and steal some food. We got to 100 yds of the end of the road and it was blocked by a tree. The road had been cleared other than 100yds from the end. You could see where the DNR ha cut a bunch of branches around the downed tree, but didn't actually cut the two main sections. That's our DNR for you. The two of us could have done it in 10 minutes or less. Well after backing up a mountain for about a half mile where one wrong move and we were over the edge. thank goodness for Tacomas and 4wd. We were taking the long trip around the mountain roads to go to the spot where I had missed the big boar as a back up plan. We came around a corner and saw about a dozen hogs feeding in a food plot right of the road and they saw us but weren't spooked too badly. So we drove past the food  plot a ways, cut the truck off, and waited about 5 minutes. We snuck the 150 yds insanely slowly and quietly around the backside of the food plot. We weren't planning on them already being there and when we heard them rooting and grunting it took us by surprise. I then snuck up the food plot and was caught off guard when three sows were less than 10 yards away feeding. I then got way down and waited for the boar to come into view. He was feeling a little frisky. And when he did I stood up to shoot. They saw me and started to trot off and i put the crosshairs on his shoulder and pulled the trigger. Nothing, I mistakenly had the safety in the half safe position I like to call it. Its a Ruger. By now they were in a full sprint. So I put the crosshairs on her head thinking it would hit farther back and blew her head to pieces. I cycled and shot just in front of the boar as he was running into some insanely thick brush. It all happened in about 5 seconds. The picture shows what a .35 Whelen will do to a hog head at 15 yds. She was about 150 lbs. i thought she was small at first because the boar made dwarfed all of them.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 25, 2017)

Good story but I do know those guys cut a lot of trees in their defense.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 25, 2017)

Those guys have busted their tails clearing the roads for us to be able to hunt, cut them a little slack. Good hog, now go kill the rest of them things.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 25, 2017)

Good hog! But man go easy on the dnr/forest service guys, its like a tornado hit all north ga in some spots. Cleanup take time after all that!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 25, 2017)

Good job! 

Did you weigh that hog?


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats on the hog!

However, I think you should be a bit more gracious to the DNR and Forest Service. If that storm would have been just a few days later you would've been walking in from the highway somewhere. There were folks that live in that area that were out of power for over 7 days. And you shot that pig in a field THEY planted for you...


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice hog. I was very impressed by how fast they got the roads open and ready for all of us after Irma. It was an impressive feat!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 26, 2017)

Awesome!  And good choice on the 35 Whelen!


----------



## KeithInMcDonough (Sep 26, 2017)

35 Whelen said:


> Awesome!  And good choice on the 35 Whelen!



The poor man's magnum.  Under a couple of hundred yards there is no better or more useful round.   The hogs drop like they were stuck by lightning.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 26, 2017)

First, I'll say congrats, and thanks for killing a hog. We need more people to do that, and I'm glad you guys got 15 lbs of meat to eat off that pig. Now, I'm about to educate you real hard and real quick on DNR, and how mtn hunting works. You obviously are not deep mountain hunters if you saw pigs, pulled over, and shot one. That is called pure luck. You guys were fortunate to be able to do that. Pig hunting is generally difficult in mountain terrain, and you guys just happened to be in the right place at the right time. Good for you. Most of us walk hundreds of miles in the mtns each season and hunt HARD and maybe bag one or two. You guys had extremely good luck and good fortune swing your way. It nearly never, EVER happens that way. Pure luck.
 Since you look impressionably young, I'm sure you are regurgitating the words of your dad who said basically our DNR is no good. In case you didn't notice, or haven't actually been in the mtns much recently, hurricane Irma totally wrecked much of our roads and high ridgelines. It has been a disaster in many places on Chattahoochee and Chestatee. I have seen the wreckage. Hurricane Irma hit us just two to three weeks ago. Our DNR has been working FEVERISHLY to get the roads cleared for your early rifle hunt. They have worked their tails off trying to get them clear not only in the WMAs, but in the NF also. After the hurricane, many of the DNR Critical Action Teams got deployed to south GA to aid in hurricane damage recovery. This left the staff up here short handed as many employees were in South GA. Chattahoochee staff actually brought in other staff to assist in clearing roads.  They have been working non stop days to try and clear the roads for you, a person that likely seldom uses the WMA. If you were bonafide mtn hunters going in deep, you'd probably have thought to have brought a chainsaw with you as mtn hunters generally know the status of the roads here right now. If you and your pop could have cleared the road in 10-15 mins, then maybe it is your obligation to go up there this week and do so. Our DNR employees work hard with an extremely limited budget and do the best they can with what they have and are allowed. You and your dad need to be part of the solution, and not a part of the problem. Start riding with a chainsaw, and when the chance arises, give back to those who have given so much to you. If you feel you have the right to hunt a place, then it is your obligation to give back to what was given to you in the first place and to help protect and manage it.  Do a little work for once, shed a few droplets of sweat, and be thankful that you have the cheapest hunting and fishing privilages in the nation. If more people worked, and less people cried about solving but minor inconveniences, this world, and this forest would be a much better place to roam. Pick up your slack, and lend a hand. Be part of the solution. This world and this nation is filled with whiners. Don't be one of them. Go against the grain and be the solution to the problem. Do some work,then leave a note at the check station aboutwhat you did. The staff will GREATLY appreciate it! 
Good work on your hog. Now get in here in the winter when the gates are closed and you have to hike to find them. It'll be good fun,and good exercise.
If you'd actually like to be involved in the community that helps manage Chattahoochee WMA, we have an annual workday on the WMA in March each year. Many of us here show up to work it. I organize it. The details will be posted here in January,and your dad and yourself are invited to come out with me and the gang here, and do some good work. You will meet lots of the users here, make connections, establish bonds, and do some meaningful work. Most importantly, YOU will have a hand in managing what YOU love. Our places to hunt, fish, and roam. If you love Chattahoochee WMA, you will be there.


----------



## antharper (Sep 27, 2017)

Heck yeah, congrats on a fine eating hog , them 50 pounders is all I shoot !


----------



## KeithInMcDonough (Sep 27, 2017)

“Since you look impressionably young, I'm sure you are regurgitating the words of your dad who said basically our DNR is no good.”  “If you and your pop…”  “You and your dad need to be part of the solution…” 

--------------------------

Well hello Mr Kyle.  I would be the Dad/pop you are referencing, making assumptions about and more or less insulting.  First off my son just made a simple statement in jest.  He didn’t rail or go on about the DNR or Forestry Service.   I’m not excusing or downplaying what he stated but I KNOW him and how he cuts up (take some time to learn what that word “KNOW” means and entails, then maybe you won't have to be so TOUGH to get through life.) 

So, you go full bore on somebody you don’t know because that person’s comments were not your liking.  Then after insulting that person you loop another person into your babbling diatribe and proceed to insult him.  Are you having a bad day????  Are you trying to start some trouble????

Allow me to offer you some advice: a little less bragging about yourself and a lot less criticism about others will serve you well in life, and, garner you a lot more friends. 

I sincerely hope you have a good day and a great season.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> First, I'll say congrats, and thanks for killing a hog. We need more people to do that, and I'm glad you guys got 15 lbs of meat to eat off that pig. Now, I'm about to educate you real hard and real quick on DNR, and how mtn hunting works. You obviously are not deep mountain hunters if you saw pigs, pulled over, and shot one. That is called pure luck. You guys were fortunate to be able to do that. Pig hunting is generally difficult in mountain terrain, and you guys just happened to be in the right place at the right time. Good for you. Most of us walk hundreds of miles in the mtns each season and hunt HARD and maybe bag one or two. You guys had extremely good luck and good fortune swing your way. It nearly never, EVER happens that way. Pure luck.
> Since you look impressionably young, I'm sure you are regurgitating the words of your dad who said basically our DNR is no good. In case you didn't notice, or haven't actually been in the mtns much recently, hurricane Irma totally wrecked much of our roads and high ridgelines. It has been a disaster in many places on Chattahoochee and Chestatee. I have seen the wreckage. Hurricane Irma hit us just two to three weeks ago. Our DNR has been working FEVERISHLY to get the roads cleared for your early rifle hunt. They have worked their a**es off trying to get them clear not only in the WMAs, but in the NF also. After the hurricane, many of the DNR Critical Action Teams got deployed to south GA to aid in hurricane damage recovery. This left the staff up here short handed as many employees were in South GA. Chattahoochee staff actually brought in other staff to assist in clearing roads.  They have been working non stop days to try and clear the roads for you, a person that likely seldom uses the WMA. If you were bonafide mtn hunters going in deep, you'd probably have thought to have brought a chainsaw with you as mtn hunters generally know the status of the roads here right now. If you and your pop could have cleared the road in 10-15 mins, then maybe it is your obligation to go up there this week and do so. Our DNR employees work hard with an extremely limited budget and do the best they can with what they have and are allowed. You and your dad need to be part of the solution, and not a part of the problem. Start riding with a chainsaw, and when the chance arises, give back to those who have given so much to you. If you feel you have the right to hunt a place, then it is your obligation to give back to what was given to you in the first place and to help protect and manage it.  Do a little work for once, shed a few droplets of sweat, and be thankful that you have the cheapest hunting and fishing privilages in the nation. If more people worked, and less people cried about solving but minor inconveniences, this world, and this forest would be a much better place to roam. Pick up your slack, and lend a hand. Be part of the solution. This world and this nation is filled with whiners.



First off, your right. I did get lucky, no doubt about it. But I've also spent years hiking that wma and learning it, I could tell you anything you want to know about it. So basically telling me I'm an ok hunter is funny. I'm laughing out loud about it right now. And I know you think I look youngish. But I'm probably older than you think and have a mind of my own. You are the one doing the whining because I stated a face about the DNR. It's pretty well known that we don't exactly have the best DNR that cares about hunters in the state. And on your workday thing. I'm not gonna drive 2 1/2 hours to help some guy who thinks he's entitled to "owning" the wma. I clean up stuff when I'm there is I see it. So thank you for your opinion


----------



## j_seph (Sep 27, 2017)

KeithInMcDonough said:


> “Since you look impressionably young, I'm sure you are regurgitating the words of your dad who said basically our DNR is no good.”  “If you and your pop…”  “You and your dad need to be part of the solution…”
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> ...


In defense of Kyle I seen no bragging on his behalf. Never met him  personally but have talked in PM several times and he has always been a  humble person. Offering advise and encouragement. I see you have only made 2 post since you joined this forum. That sort of tells me you joined to get information more so than offer advise or help others. Sort of like Kyle mentioned, being part of the solution and helping out others. Maybe your son is too young to understand or to get it but it ain't cool to bash others for something especially when the ones being bashed are spread far and thin and have worked their butts off as our DNR and Forestry commission has. Why not, we got to the 100 yards from the end of the road and there were trees across it so we had to back up the mtn.? Instead of blaming our DNR? Maybe the ones cutting in there got a call at that point about a poacher, or a parent, wife, child of theirs had gotten hurt. No need of judging others or a group period, especially when you do not know the full circumstances.

Kyle was correct on the walking and luck. I have killed 2 off mtn wma's, one took an hour to get out the other took almost 3 hours to get out with a lot of sweat and work. We got 7 off of pinelog and that was using dogs and 18 miles of walking in two days so he is being straight up that y'all were fortunate and lucky.

Have a blessed day sir, look around more on these forums and feel free to post up in other areas to give a hand and help others out.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 27, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> First off, your right. I did get lucky, no doubt about it. But I've also spent years hiking that wma and learning it, I could tell you anything you want to know about it. So basically telling me I'm an ok hunter is funny. I'm laughing out loud about it right now. And I know you think I look youngish. But I'm probably older than you think and have a mind of my own. You are the one doing the whining because I stated a face about the DNR. It's pretty well known that we don't exactly have the best DNR that cares about hunters in the state. And on your workday thing. I'm not gonna drive 2 1/2 hours to help some guy who thinks he's entitled to "owning" the wma. I clean up stuff when I'm there is I see it. So thank you for your opinion


The DNR first priority is the wildlife and environment. Glad your 2 1/2 hours away


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 27, 2017)

j_seph said:


> The DNR first priority is the wildlife and environment. Glad your 2 1/2 hours away



Your right, and hunters know more about it than anyone else out there, but hunters get treated as if every single one walking out there is a poacher. I know too many people who get the book thrown at them for something silly like forgetting to wear orange or having a bait pile 200 yds through the woods on opening that hasn't had any corn over it in two weeks. So I'm not exactly their biggest fan. But I know they do some good also. I know they watch the WMA's for us, but can you imagine what would have happened if I had cranked up a chainsaw on a WMA and started cutting? I would have been treated as if I was some poacher trying to steal firewood and cut down trees. Seen it done. And as for the glad to know statement, still pretty confused about what that means?


----------



## KeithInMcDonough (Sep 27, 2017)

j_seph said:


> In defense of Kyle



Look fella, Kyle made the following statement:

"I'm sure you are regurgitating the words of your dad who said basically our DNR is no good" 

That statement is both untrue and borderline slanderous. That comment says more about the person making the comment than the person the comment is directed at. Do you know what my opinion of the DNR is? Do you know that I said about the DNR on that day or any other day?


----------



## KeithInMcDonough (Sep 27, 2017)

j_seph said:


> I see you have only made 2 post since you joined this forum. That sort of tells me you joined to get information more so than offer advise or help others. Sort of like Kyle mentioned, being part of the solution and helping out others.



Bless your heart, I don’t even know where to start with that comment about posting.  

Let me leave you with this FACT and maybe your heart will be eased. Several years ago after a deer/bear hunt on Chattahoochee WMA my sons and I spent a significant amount of time cleaning up the lower campground. A bunch of locals (all White and Union county tags) had trashed the area while camping and hunting. We drove by after they left and their trash was everywhere.  We even cleaned up their nasty, used toilet paper that was everywhere. We burned the TP in fires they had left burning and hauled off bags of trash. The area was spotless when we left. 

I did not know we could operate chain saws on the WMA. I will check with the DNR to confirm that is the case. I will be more than glad to clear roads when I am there if that is the case.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 27, 2017)

skooooooooled


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 27, 2017)

All right guys cool off. I know Kyle and can promise you he meant no harm he's just passionate about what he loves. And even though you may not think it we would be better off if we had a 100 more just like him. Our local DNR that run these Mtn WMA's are dedicated hard working guys that have been working their tails off to clean up storm damage. I know this because I know them personally and consider all of them friends. I thank you boys for cleaning up things when your up here hunting, we need more to do this. We are all here because we like to hunt and enjoy the outdoors. Now let's drop the arguing and go on with it. Now ya'll go kill some more pigs and bears those things are ruining the deer hunting.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 27, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right guys cool off. I know Kyle and can promise you he meant no harm he's just passionate about what he loves. And even though you may not think it we would be better off if we had a 100 more just like him. Our local DNR that run these Mtn WMA's are dedicated hard working guys that have been working their tails off to clean up storm damage. I know this because I know them personally and consider all of them friends. I thank you boys for cleaning up things when your up here hunting, we need more to do this. We are all here because we like to hunt and enjoy the outdoors. No let's drop the arguing and go on with it. Now ya'll go kill some more pigs and bears those things are ruining the deer hunting.



^^This. Killer Kyle isn't trying to start trouble. He is a great hunter and a great guy.


----------



## KeithInMcDonough (Sep 27, 2017)

*Clearing downed trees in Chattahoochee NF*

Okay guys, time to turn this chicken scratch thread into a chicken salad thread, something useful. 

I did not know the rules and regs for taking a saw into a National Forest and clearing roads.  I wish I had taken the time to find out earlier.   I just assumed that shy of permits and permissions one couldn’t just start clearing downed trees in a NF.  

Following is the public information that I was able to acquire at lunch today.  Please do your own research and don’t just take my word for it; I have been known to make mistakes, once or twice.  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I started with the DNR office in Gainesville and was referred to the local USFS office.  Everybody I spoke with was great and very helpful as is always the case. 

U.S. Forestry Service guidelines lines regarding clearing down trees:

1.       If you come upon a tree across the road and want/need to cut it, you can do so as long as you don’t remove the wood from the forest. We do ask that if individuals cut trees from the road that they cut from ditch to ditch and clear the entire road. 
2.       If you want to remove the wood, a firewood permit is available for $20.00 from one of our district offices. This allows for the cutting of ONLY trees that are already down. You can remove 4 cords of wood per permit.
3.       If you encounter a tree blocking a road and do not wish to cut it, please call the nearest district office and report it. We will send a saw team out as time/resources permit.

USFS District Offices:

Blue Ridge Ranger District
Blairsville, GA
Phone: 706 745-6928

Chattooga River Ranger District
Lakemont, GA
Phone: 706 754-6221

Conasauga Ranger District
Chatsworth, GA
Phone: 706 695-6736

Oconee Ranger District
Eatonton, GA
Phone: 706 485-3180


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 27, 2017)

Yep you are perfectly fine to cut trees out of the road as per the regs above. Like previously stated alot of deep n.f. hunters keep a small saw in the truck. Ya never know what might be on the road on the way in or out!


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 27, 2017)

My hunting experience up there is zero. (hope to change that next week) But I've fished up there a lot and the DNR has always been more than good to me. Helped me get out of a ditch I slid into and told me several good brookie stream locations over the years. The ones Ive met at least were cool guys.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 27, 2017)

Finally got a second to get on here and reply. Sorry for the late response. You are right about me Keith. I will indeed go full bore on someone I don't know when they make a sideways comment about my DNR, and especially the Chattahoochee WMA staff. I've got a big mouth and a loose cannon. I generally try to be very helpful, open, and honest with the people on this forum. I typically offer genuine advice gained from personal experience,and I make a point to befriend as many folks from here as I can. I hunt with and plan with many individuals here. Most here can attest that I am a pretty agreeable guy. Got voted the "Friendliest guy in the senior class" as a superlative many, many moons ago when I was in high school. I like people. I like all of the friends I have made here, and I'd go beyond that and say that I love and respect them. Most people here have been teachers to me. I try to help people out, constantly, in earnest. But I'll sling hot lead when I see fit. See, I have a trainload of friends and associates working for DNR here in the mountains of Region 2. You can rest assured that ain't one of them a slouch. I only know good, driven, hard working DNR employees up here. We have the best staff on Chattahoochee I could wish for. Two of my personal friends spent a week and a half cutting and opening the roads you enjoyed this weekend. So when someone takes a sideways jab at DNR, they're taking a jab at my personal friends. And that....I take personally. I'm sorry if you guys got shotty DNR employees in the flatlands, but our crew here is jam up. I have respect for them, and they deserve it. 
I say all that to say this. I'll apologize if I was too quick to draw the sword. I never intend to hurt feelings, but if feelings get hurt, well...I plainly just can't help that. Can't dictate how others respond  to criticism. I like seeing men of action. Slow to complain, and quick to help. Since you have helped clean the WMA, you're good in my book. You guys mentioned that I act like I "own" the WMA. Well quite frankly, I do. I'm there an average of something like 5-7 days per week. It IS MY WMA. I pay the taxes for it. And it IS YOUR WMA because you do too.  It belongs to me, to you, and to the rest of the public. It is not only ours to enjoy, but to take care of and maintain like any other object or property we own. 
I apologize for hurting feelings. But apologize for sticking up for my dudes in olive pants? Well I simply just don't, can't, and won't. 
Thank you for cleaning up my WMA, your WMA, and for providing valuable resources, contacts, and information as a result of this thread. And get up here and kill some more pigs. Nothing finer than wild pig pulled pork!


----------



## skoaleric (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh my gosh people, get a life. I too, get upset pretty regularly with DNR. Yes, they do a lot, but I could on for a lot longer about what they fail to do.
Now on to the main subject. Awesome pig. Getting lucky is much better than not. I've had luck like that as well before. My son and I went to oaky woods a couple years ago. We walked 50 yards, loaded our guns, took 3 steps, and killed a nice sow. We got lucky. (Now, that was after putting in 10 miles in the river swamps).
Just because someone killed something not far from the road doesn't mean their not a deep hunter.
Walking 20 miles into the woods to hunt is a matter of choice anyways.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 2, 2017)

skoaleric said:


> Oh my gosh people, get a life. I too, get upset pretty regularly with DNR. Yes, they do a lot, but I could on for a lot longer about what they fail to do.
> Now on to the main subject. Awesome pig. Getting lucky is much better than not. I've had luck like that as well before. My son and I went to oaky woods a couple years ago. We walked 50 yards, loaded our guns, took 3 steps, and killed a nice sow. We got lucky. (Now, that was after putting in 10 miles in the river swamps).
> Just because someone killed something not far from the road doesn't mean their not a deep hunter.
> Walking 20 miles into the woods to hunt is a matter of choice anyways.



Dont know if its luck or not, maybe its ALL Luck........they are either there or not. Seems like most times I get  a pig, its Quick or early and makes for a short day in the woods.
 I always call it luck(defined as opportunity meets preparedness). I figure if I keep going, at some point in time, I will run into them. I have done that many times and simply got busted by not being ready............I am sure many times I have been so close, but never saw a thing. I have smelled them so bad I felt like I was standing on one............but never saw or heard a thing

IMHO, it's luck when you see them. Even if you have patterned them and KNOW what you think they have to do, they still have to do it and can always take a different route...........thats lucky


----------



## Rabun (Oct 3, 2017)

"All right guys cool off. I know Kyle and can promise you he meant no harm he's just passionate about what he loves. And even though you may not think it we would be better off if we had a 100 more just like him. Our local DNR that run these Mtn WMA's are dedicated hard working guys that have been working their tails off to clean up storm damage. I know this because I know them personally and consider all of them friends. I thank you boys for cleaning up things when your up here hunting, we need more to do this. We are all here because we like to hunt and enjoy the outdoors. Now let's drop the arguing and go on with it. Now ya'll go kill some more pigs and bears those things are ruining the deer hunting."


Well...I just read this thread and hate to see the bickering.  I get on this forum to get relief from all the negative in life and this past month and especially this past Sunday has provided plenty of negative.  I like to think that everyone on here would help anyone on here if they needed and asked for help.  It's what we do as sportsmen...it's what we do as Americans.

Looking forward to the cleanup day in March KillerKyle....pulled back kept me from it last year.  I've met several on this forum and Hope to meet many more of you guy's in the future.

Congrats on the pig Hunterjoe....that should eat just fine!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 3, 2017)

skoaleric said:


> Oh my gosh people, get a life. I too, get upset pretty regularly with DNR. Yes, they do a lot, but I could on for a lot longer about what they fail to do.
> Now on to the main subject. Awesome pig. Getting lucky is much better than not. I've had luck like that as well before. My son and I went to oaky woods a couple years ago. We walked 50 yards, loaded our guns, took 3 steps, and killed a nice sow. We got lucky. (Now, that was after putting in 10 miles in the river swamps).
> Just because someone killed something not far from the road doesn't mean their not a deep hunter.
> Walking 20 miles into the woods to hunt is a matter of choice anyways.



What do you not like about the DNR?? How have they wronged you??


----------



## antharper (Oct 3, 2017)

Mexican Squealer said:


> What do you not like about the DNR?? How have they wronged you??



Please take a minute and read the post before yours !


----------



## rospaw (Oct 3, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Well, that place is loaded with hogs. They've really exploded in population the past 2-3 years. After missing a 300lb+ boar on Saturday I made up for it yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Me and my dad were doing the Chattahoochee early gun hunt which we've been doing every year since they started doing it. We were riding towards a campsite planning on hunting the ridges on the backside of it hoping to catch a bear trying to slip in and steal some food. We got to 100 yds of the end of the road and it was blocked by a tree. The road had been cleared other than 100yds from the end. You could see where the DNR ha cut a bunch of branches around the downed tree, but didn't actually cut the two main sections. That's our DNR for you. The two of us could have done it in 10 minutes or less. Well after backing up a mountain for about a half mile where one wrong move and we were over the edge. thank goodness for Tacomas and 4wd. We were taking the long trip around the mountain roads to go to the spot where I had missed the big boar as a back up plan. We came around a corner and saw about a dozen hogs feeding in a food plot right of the road and they saw us but weren't spooked too badly. So we drove past the food  plot a ways, cut the truck off, and waited about 5 minutes. We snuck the 150 yds insanely slowly and quietly around the backside of the food plot. We weren't planning on them already being there and when we heard them rooting and grunting it took us by surprise. I then snuck up the food plot and was caught off guard when three sows were less than 10 yards away feeding. I then got way down and waited for the boar to come into view. He was feeling a little frisky. And when he did I stood up to shoot. They saw me and started to trot off and i put the crosshairs on his shoulder and pulled the trigger. Nothing, I mistakenly had the safety in the half safe position I like to call it. Its a Ruger. By now they were in a full sprint. So I put the crosshairs on her head thinking it would hit farther back and blew her head to pieces. I cycled and shot just in front of the boar as he was running into some insanely thick brush. It all happened in about 5 seconds. The picture shows what a .35 Whelen will do to a hog head at 15 yds. She was about 150 lbs. i thought she was small at first because the boar made dwarfed all of them.



Let me say this very carefully so not to get someone ruffled  ........ Good job on that Kill Joe!  ....... I think i'm safe? ...


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 4, 2017)

rospaw said:


> Let me say this very carefully so not to get someone ruffled  ........ Good job on that Kill Joe!  ....... I think i'm safe? ...



 Thank you. Good luck to all of ya'll this season


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 4, 2017)

antharper said:


> Please take a minute and read the post before yours !




I did???? Can't make the connection.


----------



## matt79brown (Dec 26, 2017)

hunt hard. pray harder. eat good.


----------

